# Sonny's Barbecue...



## nate79 (Sep 1, 2010)

I just had Sonny's "real pit" Barbecue for lunch and it made me wonder how do they really cook that stuff?????  Any you guys know??


----------



## ThaDuck (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## Mud Minnow (Sep 1, 2010)

nate79 said:


> I just had Sonny's "real pit" Barbecue for lunch and it made me wonder how do they really cook that stuff?????  Any you guys know??



I don't know but I wish I had one of they're sammiches right about now.


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 1, 2010)

Y'all can have Sonny's. I brought some of my own Q to work today. In 15 minutes I will be chawin down!


----------



## Oldstick (Sep 1, 2010)

I might be in the minority, but I love the sliced pork and sliced beef.  Also love the side items especially the fries and baked beans and the tea.

Always make me a big sandwich by spreading some the baked beans all over the garlic toast then add the sliced meat.

I usually regret it later though.


----------



## Cottontail (Sep 1, 2010)

I eat Sonnys about once a week its good compared to a lot of BBQ  i eat thats supposed to be BBQ and it taste like straight vinegar.


----------



## Ole Fuzzy (Sep 1, 2010)

I looked around at some of the Sonny's units.  They were not cooking on a traditional wood fired grill.  They use a gas grill with wood for smoking.  If you look at Pig N Chik on Roswell Road in the Sandy Springs area and other pretty "barbecue" places like Jim n Nick's I believe you will find they are all gas supplemented systems.


----------



## KDarsey (Sep 1, 2010)

I like the salad bar and the smoked chicken salad.
The hamburgers & sandwiches are pretty good too.


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 1, 2010)

Ole Dave's Q Sammich.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 1, 2010)

Paymaster said:


> Ole Dave's Q Sammich.



I reckon that will be edible.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Sep 1, 2010)

nate79 said:


> I just had Sonny's "real pit" Barbecue for lunch and it made me wonder how do they really cook that stuff?????  Any you guys know??




They use a commercial "smoker".  I used to know the name, but like all things to do with Sonny's I've tried to put it out of my mind.

Sonny's always taste like overcooked pork roast to me.


----------



## crackerdave (Sep 1, 2010)

I'll say this much for Sonny's - at least there is some smoke involved !  Some "BBQ" ain't nothin' but roast pork,unless you drown it in sauce.

I'm _with ya_ on them beans,Oldstick!


----------



## crackerdave (Sep 1, 2010)

Paymaster said:


> Ole Dave's Q Sammich.



Yowzer - that there'll eat _good!_


----------



## nate79 (Sep 1, 2010)

I agree with you guys about there q not having any flavor but they got some pretty good sides.  We do like the corn nuggets and baked beans.


----------



## specialk (Sep 1, 2010)

sonny's ain't the best in the world, but i've been known to sprain a gut there a time or two.....


----------



## centerc (Sep 1, 2010)

I wonder if they cook it somewhere else then reheat it it is sliced so evenly I like it It aint the best but not bad either.


----------



## Bitteroot (Sep 1, 2010)

I didn't know Sonny's and BBQ could actually be used in the same sentence.. much less the name...


----------



## waterdogs (Sep 2, 2010)

Sonny's BBQ.. they do not cook or smoke their food. It is already done, packaged and sent to the store. All they do is put it on the heat, to heat it up. The bread comes in frozen, already made up as well. I knew someone that use to work for them and this is what they told me... sometimes you get pork that is dry, this is why.. not the best BBQ, but will do in a pinch.


----------



## 4HAND (Sep 2, 2010)

My little boy likes the mac & cheese & fried okra


----------



## Bitteroot (Sep 2, 2010)

4HAND said:


> My little boy likes the mac & cheese & fried okra



Sonny's Mac & Cheese..... now that's a title I could support!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 2, 2010)

I don`t know how it works now, but the one in Albany, on North Slappey Drive, up until the `94 flood, used oak wood for their cookin`. I know that for a fact.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Sep 2, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I don`t know how it works now, but the one in Albany, on North Slappey Drive, up until the `94 flood, used oak wood for their cookin`. I know that for a fact.




i did some checking and Sonny's uses Southern Pride smokers if it's a factory stores.  If it is a franchise, you have to check, but most of them use Southern Pride also.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 2, 2010)

Twenty five ought six said:


> i did some checking and Sonny's uses Southern Pride smokers if it's a factory store.  If it is a franchise, you have to check, but most of them use Southern Pride also.



I don`t know what a Southern Pride Smoker is, but I can guarantee you that up until 94, when this store flooded, they did use oakwood. Trust me on that.    I don`t know what they used after that catastrophe, or now though.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Sep 2, 2010)

nate79 said:


> I just had Sonny's "arm pit" Barbecue for lunch and it made me wonder how do they really cook that stuff?????  Any you guys know??



yeah....


----------



## marknga (Sep 2, 2010)

I like their smoked chicken and the sliced pork on Garlic Bread is a good sandwich. I really don't consider it real "southern barbq" but it is what it is.
Now I really would like some of their smoked chicken, baked beans and a sweet tater.
Thanks.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 2, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I don`t know what a Southern Pride Smoker is, but I can guarantee you that up until 94, when this store flooded, they did use oakwood. Trust me on that.    I don`t know what they used after that catastrophe, or now though.



quick mini-lesson: 

It a very expensive commercial smoker. They use gas (some are electric) for heat and have electric chain drives that have racks that rotate the food for even cooking.  They have a smokebox on them that you can put wood in for flavor.

http://www.southern-pride.com/p/pits.php


----------



## Doyle (Sep 2, 2010)

However they cook it, I'm staying far away.  I should be against the law to call the stuff they sell BBQ.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Sep 2, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I don`t know what a Southern Pride Smoker is, but I can guarantee you that up until 94, when this store flooded, they did use oakwood. Trust me on that.    I don`t know what they used after that catastrophe, or now though.



What BBQboss said.  One feature is that it uses firewood size logs, which are usually easier to locate and cheaper to purchase than chunks, chips, or pellets.


----------



## crackerdave (Sep 2, 2010)

Even some grocery stores have that type smoker now.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 2, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> quick mini-lesson:
> 
> It a very expensive commercial smoker. They use gas (some are electric) for heat and have electric chain drives that have racks that rotate the food for even cooking.  They have a smokebox on them that you can put wood in for flavor.
> 
> ...





Twenty five ought six said:


> What BBQboss said.  One feature is that it uses firewood size logs, which are usually easier to locate and cheaper to purchase than chunks, chips, or pellets.





That is probably what this local one was usin` that wood for then. To flavor the meat.


----------



## Bill Mc (Sep 4, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> I didn't know Sonny's and BBQ could actually be used in the same sentence.. much less the name...



I have to agree.


----------



## 270 guy (Sep 4, 2010)

Down here sonny's is about the best for being the same every store you eat at. There beans are almost the same at any store you go to. It's not the best in town but you can for the most part expect to get a decent meal each time you go.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 4, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> I didn't know Sonny's and BBQ could actually be used in the same sentence.. much less the name...





BBQBOSS said:


> quick mini-lesson:
> 
> It a very expensive commercial smoker. They use gas (some are electric) for heat and have electric chain drives that have racks that rotate the food for even cooking.  They have a smokebox on them that you can put wood in for flavor.
> 
> ...





Twenty five ought six said:


> What BBQboss said.  One feature is that it uses firewood size logs, which are usually easier to locate and cheaper to purchase than chunks, chips, or pellets.





Bill Mc said:


> I have to agree.






Let ol` Nick go on the record and say that it ain`t the best he`s ever eat either.


----------



## Hut2 (Sep 4, 2010)

Don't care for it myself !I've eaten a lot better bbq at small bbq houses in s. Ga.


----------



## dvmill (Sep 6, 2010)

Twenty five ought six said:


> They use a commercial "smoker".  I used to know the name, but like all things to do with Sonny's I've tried to put it out of my mind.
> 
> Sonny's always taste like overcooked pork roast to me.



What he said.


----------



## Catfish369 (Sep 6, 2010)

Every bbq place I've been to it seems that I like this but not that, I like that but not this... So I learned to make my own.  Now, I prefer my own.


----------



## childers (Sep 8, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> I didn't know Sonny's and BBQ could actually be used in the same sentence.. much less the name...



ever tried shanes rib shack??? now that is some nasty pork. not bbq. its just soaked in sauce. they do have good wings though. tea is awful i usually have to get water or powerade there

its not the best, but its pretty good. especially the wings and tea!


----------



## BIG LAZER DEER SLAYER (Sep 8, 2010)

Some of the best bbq is from hog wild bbq  in thomaston or from the blues brothers in barnesville


----------



## puddle jumper (Sep 9, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> I didn't know Sonny's and BBQ could actually be used in the same sentence.. much less the name...



Im with these guys...

PJ


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Sep 9, 2010)

If I'm wanting BBQ I do not think of Sonny's. I go to a place with a crowded gravel parking lot and a lot of smoke blowing around.

I will eat at Sonny's if my wife is wanting to go to Applebees or some such!


----------



## Bruz (Sep 9, 2010)

Sonny's, Shane's,Fresh Air in Bogart etc.... Are not what I consider BBQ....it's got to cook slow....over wood.....at that location to be good. Sonnys is at least consistent Pork Roast and has been said their sides and kids menu are very good. 

The worst place I've ever been was Shane's....they will never get another dime of my money. 

Bruz


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 9, 2010)

I have eaten at Shane's twice in two different locations. Un-smoked pork is what I call it. I do like what they call Brunswick Stew. It ain't even close to what I call Brunswick Stew! But it is tasty non the less,just is not Brunswick Stew.


----------



## Bruz (Sep 9, 2010)

PM

I was served sour Greens last time I went....the really bad part is they tried to cover it with salt.....it was bad. 

Bruz


----------



## CAL (Sep 9, 2010)

Well I guess I am the minority of the worst kind.I like Sonny's and enjoy eating there.The food is always eatable and enjoyable as far as I am concerned.Every time I go to one I know what I am getting.If anyone doesn't like it fine,don't go.This is what I do about restaurants I don't like!

A lots of folks like Sonny's.Every time I go I have to wait to be seated.I guess they just don't know any better,like me!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 9, 2010)

CAL said:


> Well I guess I am the minority of the worst kind.I like Sonny's and enjoy eating there.The food is always eatable and enjoyable as far as I am concerned.Every time I go to one I know what I am getting.If anyone doesn't like it fine,don't go.This is what I do about restaurants I don't like!
> 
> A lots of folks like Sonny's.Every time I go I have to wait to be seated.I guess they just don't know any better,like me!




Yep, me to!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 9, 2010)

One that I do like is the Smokin` Pig, in Valdosta. A crowd of us dirty, smelly, wore out, hungry GPC linemen descended on them one night while workin` trouble back last spring. I know we overwhelmed the place because they were already busy, but they took care of us like we were their own. They made sure we had plenty to eat, kept our teaglasses full, and told us to come back anytime. Gonna take The Redhead down there carshoppin` one of these weekends, and try em again.


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Sep 9, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> One that I do like is the Smokin` Pig, in Valdosta.  Gonna take The Redhead down there carshoppin` one of these weekends, and try em again.



X 2! They do have good BBQ, good brunswick stew, and good service   Let me know before you head this way and I will meet you there!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 9, 2010)

Tomboy Boots said:


> X 2! They do have good BBQ, good brunswick stew, and good service   Let me know before you head this way and I will meet you there!





I will do just that Miss Debbie! We look forward to it!


----------



## Ole Fuzzy (Sep 9, 2010)

CAL said:


> I guess they just don't know any better,like me!



I'd say that is about the bottom line.  

Most people think that "barbecuing" is cooking hamburgers and hotdogs over briquets made of petroleum sludge.  It's like the man once said, "No one ever went broke underestimating the poor taste of the American public."


----------



## Unicoidawg (Sep 9, 2010)

CAL said:


> Well I guess I am the minority of the worst kind.I like Sonny's and enjoy eating there.The food is always eatable and enjoyable as far as I am concerned.Every time I go to one I know what I am getting.If anyone doesn't like it fine,don't go.This is what I do about restaurants I don't like!
> 
> A lots of folks like Sonny's.Every time I go I have to wait to be seated.I guess they just don't know any better,like me!



x2 I actually like Sonny's. No it's nowhere near the best out there, but I do like it.


----------



## oneholer (Sep 9, 2010)

*Smokin Pig*



Nicodemus said:


> One that I do like is the Smokin` Pig, in Valdosta. A crowd of us dirty, smelly, wore out, hungry GPC linemen descended on them one night while workin` trouble back last spring. I know we overwhelmed the place because they were already busy, but they took care of us like we were their own. They made sure we had plenty to eat, kept our teaglasses full, and told us to come back anytime. Gonna take The Redhead down there carshoppin` one of these weekends, and try em again.


Yeah, i live 4 blocks from it and i can tell you it beats Sonny's hands down. Bet Sonny's here in Valdosta wished it would burn down...........lol


----------



## Oldstick (Sep 9, 2010)

I thought the Smokin' Pig was the place everyone  in South GA was dogging real bad a few months ago.  Maybe I was mistaken on that...

Anyway, if anyone has any of that awful Sonny's sliced pork or beef (and maybe some garlic bread, okra or french fries) leftover that they don't want, just ask for a take out box and I will be glad to come get it...


----------



## rutandstrut (Sep 9, 2010)

I love good BBQ and Sonny's is not what I would call the best BBQ I have ever eaten...It is however consistent from Store to Store and is reasonably priced for a quick bite to eat! I like the Salad Bar, especially the Smoked Chicken Salad on the Salad Bar! If I could choose I would go to BC's General Store Yalaha, FL (Rated as Best BBQ by Mystery Diner in Florida!), The Smokin' Pig in Valdosta or order some Barbeque from my Buddies at "Team Unknown Competition Barbeque"  http://www.UNKNOWNBBQ.com  (some of my Co-Workers) that have been winning a lot of awards cooking BBQ in Contests in and around Central Florida! Check them out on the Web and YouTube!


----------



## Hogtown (Sep 10, 2010)

nate79 said:


> I just had Sonny's "real pit" Barbecue for lunch and it made me wonder how do they really cook that stuff?????  Any you guys know??



How do they cook it?? In a word, poorly.


----------



## nate79 (Sep 10, 2010)

I just got wind that everyone that responds to this thread with a negative response will be banned from a Sonny's location for life!!!, including me...guess I will be going to Fincher's!


----------



## Oldstick (Sep 10, 2010)

nate79 said:


> I just got wind that everyone that responds to this thread with a negative response will be banned from a Sonny's location for life!!!, including me...guess I will be going to Fincher's!



I'm already banned (self imposed boycott) from the Warner Robins location.  

I am still waiting for a manager to call me and ask about the incident that occurred in the late 1990s.  Our whole office was there as witnesses and no one left a tip because of this one waitress.  I left a feedback card with my number on it too.


----------



## jimbo4116 (Sep 10, 2010)

CAL said:


> Well I guess I am the minority of the worst kind.I like Sonny's and enjoy eating there.The food is always eatable and enjoyable as far as I am concerned.Every time I go to one I know what I am getting.If anyone doesn't like it fine,don't go.This is what I do about restaurants I don't like!
> 
> A lots of folks like Sonny's.Every time I go I have to wait to be seated.I guess they just don't know any better,like me!



Sonny's is not the best barbeque but Mcdonalds aint the best hamburger either. But I am never disappointed with the food because it is always the same just like a big mac.

With that said, given the choice between a Big Mac & fries and Sonny's slice pork on the garlic toast with beans and slaw, what do you think.

The best BBQ i have had was in places most people would not walk in much lest eat a meal.


----------



## childers (Sep 19, 2010)

jimbo4116 said:


> Sonny's is not the best barbeque but Mcdonalds aint the best hamburger either. But I am never disappointed with the food because it is always the same just like a big mac.
> 
> With that said, given the choice between a Big Mac & fries and Sonny's slice pork on the garlic toast with beans and slaw, what do you think.
> 
> The best BBQ i have had was in places most people would not walk in much lest eat a meal.




you nailed it


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Sep 19, 2010)

Sonny's, Shanes(Now), and Rib Country are by far the worst BBQ restaurants and those that claim they are good have no clue what real BBQ is


----------



## Oldstick (Sep 20, 2010)

chiefsquirrel83 said:


> Sonny's, Shanes(Now), and Rib Country are by far the worst BBQ restaurants and those that claim they are good have no clue what real BBQ is



Thank you very much for that.  

BBQ is slow cooked meat with hardly any other ingredients other than wood smoke or a some sauce or rub.  A hamburger is a cooked ground beef patty.

Everyone thinks their particular cooking ritual is the best.  But at the end of the day there is really not much difference from one to the other.


----------



## trial&error (Sep 26, 2010)

Well on one of my trips out west I stopped at some "world famous bbq" (actual sign quote) and ordered a bbq pork plate.  What I received was strips of pork they had just pulled out of the pot they cooked it in (plate was half full of water).  When I questioned the waiter as to is this there famed  bbq.  They said oh I almost forgot then handed me the kraft bbq sauce bottle.  When faced with the unknown I will chose sonnys anyday.  It may not be the best, but it's fairly good and consistent.


----------



## golffreak (Sep 26, 2010)

Sonny's is fine as long as you remember what their purpose is. That is to get as many people in the seats as possible and turn those seats as often as possible. Their food is consistent and better than average in my opinion.


----------



## Oldstick (Sep 26, 2010)

golffreak said:


> Sonny's is fine as long as you remember what their purpose is. That is to get as many people in the seats as possible and turn those seats as often as possible. Their food is consistent and better than average in my opinion.



I have it from very reliable sources who work at Sonny's.  The sliced beef and pork is cooked on site, using wood smoke.  But the so called pulled pork is some pre-packaged frozen junk brought in, which probably explains why it is not fit to eat.


----------



## Lead Poison (Sep 26, 2010)

Whenever I travel, I always stop at a Sonny's somewhere along the way!

I love eating at Sonny's! 

And I always make sure I leave with a cold sweet tea for the trip!


----------

